# Cleveland Herf?



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Dave has been doing some leg work on a herf site for the west side of Cleveland. Smoking ban has us hiding in small numbers inside and we thought it might be a good idea to get together and smoke some of his good stuff...

Post if interested in coming over sometime in February. 

P.S. Nothing as great as serious as the SH but a night of fun.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Ummmmm, yeah I would love it.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Interested? Hells yeah!


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Do it and we will come...................:ss
At least try like hell to make it!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Count me in. When the apartment is up in July I'll be looking to buy more west as well. :tu


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

As long as it isnt on the 29th I will be there.


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Definitely.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

shaerza said:


> As long as it isnt on the 29th I will be there.


Will you be bringing a mini tent....??

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

haha

:hn


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

definitely a possibility.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

JPH said:


> Will you be bringing a mini tent....??
> 
> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


:r

I was actually just thinking about that this afternoon. Was thinking about what creative post I would come up with for when the SH thread goes up this year!


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd be interested, if you'll have me. :ss


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

yes, yes, woohoo


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Depends on the day, but interested here also.

Chas


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I need to firm up a things but will post soon with some potential dates.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Simplified said:


> I need to firm up a things but will post soon with some potential dates.


Sweet.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Simplified said:


> I need to firm up a things but will post soon with some potential dates.


waiting impatiently...........................


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Depends on the date 'Old Detroit' might be able to scrape up a few fellas & head that way. Were looking2have a herf on the 2nd tho but please don't let that stop ya (as I know it wont)


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Dave has done some research on a few places. One would be a privet club in Westlake. BYOB and we would be the only people at the location. Old place with old TV and no cable. 

Option number two is a restaurant called Quaker Stake and Lube We can either have a privet party or just go on a weekend night when the place is opened. Place has a stand alone building that opens two sides cranks up the heat and has like hockey walls that go 75% up the open areas. Full bar, food, staff and lots of TV's. I think if we have under 6 people we go on an open night if we rally more we rent the place out and take over.

Sheffield, OH West side of Cleveland 15 miles west on interstate 90.

4900 Transportation Drive
Sheffield Village, OH 44054
ph: 440-934-BEST, 440-934-WING


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

either choice is good with me. how much to "rent out" the Lube???


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Either is fine with me :ss

edit: Are there closing time issues at either of them that would be a problem?

If we end up at the club I will bring Guitar Hero and an old rf converter to hook it up to the tv and we can rock out while herfin:tu


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

shaerza said:


> Either is fine with me :ss
> 
> edit: Are there closing time issues at either of them that would be a problem?
> 
> If we end up at the club I will bring Guitar Hero and an old rf converter to hook it up to the tv and we can rock out while herfin:tu


Did someone say, Guitar Hero


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

shaerza said:


> Either is fine with me :ss
> 
> edit: Are there closing time issues at either of them that would be a problem?
> 
> If we end up at the club I will bring Guitar Hero and an old rf converter to hook it up to the tv and we can rock out while herfin:tu


If we use the club we have it for 24 hours so no issues. I am sure the QSL will not go much bast 12 on a week day.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

anything more on this?


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm down as well. Let me know when and I'll make flight reservations.


----------

